# Vietnamese: foundation / make-up base



## saigon-sarang

Làm thế nào để nói "foundation (mỹ phẩm)" và "make-up base" bang tiếng Việt? Tôi tìm kiếm những từ 2 này trên internet, nhưng có quá nhiều từ, và trộn lẫn với nhau. (vi du, kem lót, phấn lót, phấn nền, kem nền....) 
Có bất kỳ bản dịch chính thức cho 2 khái niệm?
Cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều.


How to say "foundation (cosmetic)" and "make-up base" in Vietnamese? I searched these 2 terms on internet, but there are too many words for them, and mixed with each other. (e.g. kem lót, phấn lót, phấn nền, kem nền....) 
Are there any official translations for these 2 concepts?
Thank you very much.


----------



## newname

Tôi không biết nhiều về mĩ phẩm nhưng nghĩa của các từ 'lót' và 'nền' là như sau:

nền: là lớp dưới cùng nhất
lót: lớp này có thể ở dưới cùng nhất nhưng có thể nằm trên một nền. Nó làm đẹp thêm hoặc làm vững chắc thêm cho cái nền.
Vậy thì:
Bạn thoa một lớp 'nền' rồi sau đó bạn thoa thêm một lớp 'lót' lên trên. Hoặc bạn có thể chỉ cần một lớp 'lót' mà chẳng cần lớp 'nền'.
Bạn ngủ trên nền nhà nhưng có một cái chăn lót ở dưới cho ấm.

I hope a woman will roam this forum and help you with the detail.


----------



## saigon-sarang

Thank you for your detailed explanations.

From what you've mentioned, i guess "lót" is better for expressing "foundation", and "nền" for "make-up base".


----------



## newname

As far as I know, base is a cream in the same colour as your skin that you put on before the rest of your make-up.
Here's the wiki link that describe cosmetic foundation.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foundation_(cosmetics)
And here's what the Vietnamese women say about them. I think they know what they're saying.

http://www.webtretho.com/forum/f69/lam-sao-phan-biet-kem-lot-va-kem-nen-72750/

Cheers,


----------



## quang9292

If you want to find information about cosmetics, you can go to women Vietnam forum to view:
4xinh.net


----------

